# cannot vote in the poll questions



## amber (Jan 12, 2006)

This is the message I got

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Warning: Page has Expired [/FONT]
The page you requested was created using information you submitted in a form. This page is no longer available. As a security precaution, Internet Explorer does not automatically resubmit your information for you. 

To resubmit your information and view this Web page, click the *Refresh* button. 

I tried the refresh button and that didnt work either.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Alix (Jan 12, 2006)

Weird. Can you sign out and back in and try again?


----------



## MJ (Jan 12, 2006)

What poll did you try to vote in?


----------



## amber (Jan 12, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Weird. Can you sign out and back in and try again?


 
I just now tried that, and then tried to vote, but same thing happened.


----------



## amber (Jan 12, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> What poll did you try to vote in?


 
I tried the current poll about dream house, and the previous one about favorite desserts.  No success on either one.


----------



## MJ (Jan 12, 2006)

I think this might be a problem with your browser because our polls seem to be working fine (you can click on the help menu to find out what browser you are using). Are you using an older version of windows ? If so you might have to update it. You can find more info on IE updates HERE


----------

